# just bought some rbs shares



## brobbo

just bought £400 worth of rbs shares at 34.00p all to do now is wait for my investment to grow! in my eyes this is a win win situation now as to be honest ovr the next year or so its not going to go down that much more


----------



## arcdef

Who do you use to buy shares?


----------



## brobbo

hoodless brennan mate
£8 each deal no matter what size

so £8 to buy and £8 to sell so £16 all together plus stamp duty with is 0.5% i think

from £400 i got £399.93 left over which got me 1147 shares 
so say in a year or so they hit £6 again i get about 7k back


----------



## The Detail Doctor

brobbo said:


> just bought £400 worth of rbs shares at 34.00p all to do now is wait for my investment to grow! in my eyes this is a win win situation now as to be honest ovr the next year or so its not going to go down that much more


Never mind, bought 807 shares @ about 24p (i think), bring on 2010 when things start to pick up.


----------



## arcdef

you do it all over the internet?

sorry but never done this before and really fancy a gamble!


----------



## brobbo

yep internet is the way forward mate, its cheap and effective and its all in real-time.

i just wish i had bought the shares when they were 18p a share


----------



## Bero

I use iii, similar to Hoodless but you can buy US shares, £10 a trade for UK, £15 for USA. It's all done online, similar to online banking. Go for it, i started a couple years ago for fun too, quite adictive though.



brobbo said:


> so say in a year or so they hit £6 again i get about 7k back


lol :wave:


----------



## arcdef

Interesting! Will have to invest some on pay day, doubt they will get so high in a year but any money is good money!


----------



## brobbo

Bero said:


> I use iii, similar to Hoodless but you can buy US shares, £10 a trade for UK, £15 for USA. It's all done online, similar to online banking. Go for it, i started a couple years ago for fun too, quite adictive though.
> 
> lol :wave:


i know there not hitting £6 lol


----------



## ZedFour

£6 in a year!!!!!!

Highly unlikely although I might buy some for a much longer term investment (more like 10 years)


----------



## RP84

rbs will be lucky if they hit £1 in a year


----------



## Neil_S

In at 25.9p here.

I don't expect the price to grow beyond around 60p for several years, maybe 3 + years because around that point the government take the money out and hence the share price will most likely not breach that level until RBS is strong again.


----------



## brobbo

Neil_S said:


> In at 25.9p here.
> 
> I don't expect the price to grow beyond around 60p for several years, maybe 3 + years because around that point the government take the money out and hence the share price will most likely not breach that level until RBS is strong again.


ive bought the shares with spare money for the chance of having a bonus for when i pay my final payment of my car in 2.5 years so hopefully it should have risen by then, what you think?


----------



## The Detail Doctor

brobbo said:


> yep internet is the way forward mate, its cheap and effective and its all in real-time.
> 
> i just wish i had bought the shares when they were 18p a share


I wish I'd bought when they were 10p.


----------



## brobbo

The Detail Doctor said:


> I wish I'd bought when they were 10p.


you and me both, id be £600 up


----------



## brobbo

in 2 years time where do you reckon they will be at?


----------



## RP84

brobbo said:


> in 2 years time where do you reckon they will be at?


i rekon in 2 years time we would be looking at 70 - 80p. Reason is am sure something will go wrong with rbs in that time scale, but who knows.

Best thing to do is buy and cash in about 6 years time.

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you buy


----------



## brobbo

rickparmar said:


> i rekon in 2 years time we would be looking at 70 - 80p. Reason is am sure something will go wrong with rbs in that time scale, but who knows.
> 
> Best thing to do is buy and cash in about 6 years time.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how much did you buy


£400 
1147 shares to be exact

im not very good at speculating the future but like you say in 5-6 years time what you reckon?


----------



## The Detail Doctor

rickparmar said:


> i rekon in 2 years time we would be looking at 70 - 80p. Reason is am sure something will go wrong with rbs in that time scale, but who knows.


I'd be happy with that, it's a dam sight better interest than you'd get at a bank!!!!


----------



## RP84

brobbo said:


> £400
> 1147 shares to be exact
> 
> im not very good at speculating the future but like you say in 5-6 years time what you reckon?


if i were you, i would keep buying and selling, as soon as you see a good profit, sell, and when they go down again buy.

with £400 you wont see a huge profit after a few years, keep buying and selling and then once you get up to a £1000, use that money to invest.

Also have a look at other companies like barclays and cattles.


----------



## brobbo

rickparmar said:


> if i were you, i would keep buying and selling, as soon as you see a good profit, sell, and when they go down again buy.
> 
> with £400 you wont see a huge profit after a few years, keep buying and selling and then once you get up to a £1000, use that money to invest.
> 
> Also have a look at other companies like barclays and cattles.


i was thinking about doing this actually, no fun just leaving it there is it lol


----------



## RP84

Ive just bought some shares - a company called oilexco, 0.695p bought £650 worth. See what happens now


----------



## Gruffs

brobbo said:


> hoodless brennan mate
> £8 each deal no matter what size
> 
> so £8 to buy and £8 to sell so £16 all together plus stamp duty with is 0.5% i think
> 
> from £400 i got £399.93 left over which got me 1147 shares
> so say in a year or so they hit £6 again i get about 7k back


How do you find the website to work with? Is it all simple enough to work? Find the charges OK etc?


----------



## RichardC

rickparmar said:


> Ive just bought some shares - a company called oilexco, 0.695p bought £650 worth. See what happens now


Do you know something that may be happening with these, or is it a wild punt?


----------



## Crockers

Good luck they went into administration Jan 09....:speechles

What was the rationale behind that punt?


----------



## brobbo

Crockers said:


> Good luck they went into administration Jan 09....:speechles
> 
> What was the rationale behind that punt?


lets hope to god they pull through for your sake thats a set of coilovers at stake right there lol


----------



## RP84

RichardC said:


> Do you know something that may be happening with these, or is it a wild punt?


Bascially a mate who plays with shares alot told me to buy them,

They were in trouble, so they sold all there assets, and paid of there debts.

Over the past month they have gone up and down, so if they do go up by a couple of pennies ive made proffit, if they go down a few i wouldnt have lost that much.


----------



## RichardC

Think I might keep an eye on them.


----------



## freon warrior

rickparmar said:


> Ive just bought some shares - a company called oilexco, 0.695p bought £650 worth. See what happens now


Up nearly 7% on the day. Better than any bank at the moment!

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:OIL.L&it=le


----------



## CPU

*Shares*

I bought 1000 barclays shares when they were 50p, there now at £2.15....result, although the wife is already spending it.

Now what new detailing gear do i need.....:wave:


----------



## RP84

RichardC said:


> Think I might keep an eye on them.


company a bit risky so dont take my advice to buy lol

do have a look at CTT cattles, may fav at the mo


----------



## freon warrior

rickparmar said:


> Ive just bought some shares - a company called oilexco, 0.695p bought £650 worth. See what happens now


From iii

Current Market Information Time: 17:03
Bid 6.00
Ask 6.90
Price 6.45
Previous 5.50
Change +1.40 (25.4545%)
Last Trade 6.90 (16:35:04)
Trading Vol. 416,331
Today's High 7.10
Today's Low 5.77


----------



## smbMR2

right eventually got my iii.co.uk account back to normal, sold my investment in Mobile Tornado(push to talk technology) and now bought RBS shares as they have dropped slightly from 34 to 30...

lets see how things progress...


----------



## Bero

I've got some Tower Resources...doing not 2 badly today

Tower Resources PLC (TRP.L) 5.69 ( 16:03:32) +0.69 ( +13.8%)

Risky...but lots of upside, they are drilling next month in the same area as Tullow in Uganda, and they've had lots of success.....hopfully they will hit the black stuff!


----------



## Jmax

40000 RBS shares back when they were 12p a share hahahahahaha roll on the rewards


----------



## brobbo

lucky sod


----------



## Jmax

well there was the risk at 12p that they would have gone bust and id have lost nearly £5000


----------



## Neil_S

Jmax said:


> well there was the risk at 12p that they would have gone bust and id have lost nearly £5000


Are you not tempted to take the profit? Are you in for the long long term or do you have a short term target?


----------



## APK

rickparmar said:


> if i were you, i would keep buying and selling, as soon as you see a good profit, sell, and when they go down again buy.
> 
> with £400 you wont see a huge profit after a few years, keep buying and selling and then once you get up to a £1000, use that money to invest.
> 
> Also have a look at other companies like barclays and cattles.


Would that be the Cattles that was suspended earlier this week?

I agree with Barclays though, I have been buying and selling these for some time, gradually increasing my holding. Barclays are a sound FTSE 100 share and will always be around, knocked back due to current conditions, but will recover, for a ftse 100 share to increase by 300+% in 3 months is madness though (50p in January now £2.30+)


----------



## brobbo

Jmax said:


> well there was the risk at 12p that they would have gone bust and id have lost nearly £5000


well at the mo your in 8k of profit


----------



## Nickos

we need to rename this thread or start a share talk / tips / experiences, etc. one!


----------



## Jmax

brobbo said:


> well at the mo your in 8k of profit


this is true, but if they go the way im hoping itll get alot better


----------



## Neil_S

Jmax said:


> this is true, but if they go the way im hoping itll get alot better


Do you have a target price?

I think the long long term looks positive, but the whole point is being able to recognise a peak and capitalising on that, so many people in the recent price slide thought they'd go up and up forever and look where it ended, around 12p.

It ain't profit until its money in your hand :thumb:


----------



## RP84

APK said:


> Would that be the Cattles that was suspended earlier this week?


yup am wounded, the funny thing was i was thinking about cashing them, and starting again. will just have to wait now


----------



## brobbo

well ive been buying and selling and ended up with more shares and money that when i started so mayebe something to bear in mind.


----------



## brobbo

Jmax said:


> this is true, but if they go the way im hoping itll get alot better


can i have some money? (seriosly)


----------



## nick_mcuk

You should have bought them a couple of months ago when they hit 18p a share!!!


----------



## brobbo

nick_mcuk said:


> You should have bought them a couple of months ago when they hit 18p a share!!!


i know, stop reminding me! i feel so down when people tell me that


----------



## smbMR2

nick_mcuk said:


> You should have bought them a couple of months ago when they hit 18p a share!!!


I'm glad there are people with brains in the country!! No **** Sherlock! lol 

matey boy bought them at 12p if you read the thread chap but some of us were a bit later than anticipated!


----------



## smbMR2

keep an eyson RBS shares today, they seem to be on a stormer this morning..

up 15%! to 37.70 so far...


----------



## bilabonic

I am in on Barclays, Lloyds, RBS, Yell and Urals energy. All shooting up again today. Might also invest in Vodaphone and maybe Taylor Wimpey..

Up about £30k and rising..............


----------



## Neil_S

Well my trade just executed at 41.5p, I'm quite pleased considering I bought back in at 25.9p not too long ago.

My original investment has now increased two and a half fold which I'm pretty pleased about.

My next step is to hope to buy back in at the early 30s, maybe set a target at 31.5p.

Now watch the share price rocket


----------



## freon warrior

bilabonic said:


> Urals energy.
> .


Nice one!

http://graphs.lse.co.uk/GetGraph.asp?gcode=UEN&mode=ShareProfileNew


----------



## smbMR2

Neil_S said:


> Now watch the share price rocket


you were saying! lol I can't see them dropping further now TBH, but i'm no expert. the global economy is showing signs of picking up so fingers crossed they keep going up...


----------



## ChuckH

brobbo said:


> yep internet is the way forward mate, its cheap and effective and its all in real-time.
> 
> i just wish i had bought the shares when they were 18p a share


I bought 2 grands worth when they were 10.6Pence But sold when they were at 28Pence OK I should have hung on but it was still a nice result ...:thumb:


----------



## smbMR2

ChuckH said:


> I bought 2 grands worth when they were 10.6Pence But sold when they were at 28Pence OK I should have hung on but it was still a nice result ...:thumb:


yeah found out our company bought 2K worth at 10p too, they haven't sold them yet as they're long term til several pounds. needless to say 2K is nothing to the company as they dabble in the stocks all the time. However our profit share should be promising...


----------



## Neil_S

smbMR2 said:


> you were saying! lol I can't see them dropping further now TBH, but i'm no expert. the global economy is showing signs of picking up so fingers crossed they keep going up...


I'll hopefully remind you of this post when they drop.

I think they will drop to the low 30s. The stock market is all about sentiment, a bit of bad news and we'll see the price come down.


----------



## Neil_S

*rubbish rubbish rubbish*

Bloody RBS shares going up, my plan is not going well. Guess I'm being greedy.

*Confident* they will go below 40p again though.

Just have to wait for Freds next pension payment and that'll bankrupt them


----------



## smbMR2

Neil_S said:


> Bloody RBS shares going up, my plan is not going well. Guess I'm being greedy.
> 
> *Confident* they will go below 40p again though.
> 
> Just have to wait for Freds next pension payment and that'll bankrupt them


haha, what was that phrase again...i told............I dare finish it just in case! I'm in for the long term to make my relatively small investment pay off.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

A friend of a friend predicts that it's not out of the question that RBS will be £5 a share in the next 18monts as apparently Gordon needs it to look strong having bought a large percentage of it.

807 x £5 = £4035:thumb:


----------



## smbMR2

The Detail Doctor said:


> A friend of a friend predicts that it's not out of the question that RBS will be £5 a share in the next 18monts as apparently Gordon needs it to look strong having bought a large percentage of it.
> 
> 807 x £5 = £4035:thumb:


that may be a tad optimistic but I'm expecting at least 2 pound a share in the next 18 months... 

that said a bad day for RBS shares, started bright but I guess people are cashing today...


----------



## Dubbed

Prices have dropped again after a very good day on Tuesday!!


----------



## smbMR2

yeah reason being that RBS announce their first quarter results tomorrow and rumour has it they're not quite as good as Barclays if you get what I mean...more Lloyds Banking Group Territory, a loss basically but fingers crossed for a rally...this may be the turning point if all is better!


----------



## Neil_S

Hoping for a plunge on the results tomorrow to my 31p target 

Barclays arre storming, regret not buying them at 60p, but then Barclays really are in a different league at the moment.


----------



## smbMR2

Neil_S said:


> Hoping for a plunge on the results tomorrow to my 31p target
> 
> Barclays arre storming, regret not buying them at 60p, but then Barclays really are in a different league at the moment.


haha, i'd be surprised! though if they do i'll be buying some more for good measure!


----------



## smbMR2

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8039403.stm

a loss as expected but not quite as bad as thought...some strong signs within the business and early morning reaction is good...


----------



## Dubbed

They have picked up a bit, which is good news!!


----------



## Neil_S

Oooh down to 38p, just need another day like today and they will be back near my target buy price


----------



## Skodaw

I'm keeping an eye on them as well, hoping to get my foot in the door so to speak


----------



## Matt197

Skodaw said:


> I'm keeping an eye on them as well, hoping to get my foot in the door so to speak


Same, I have been watching them fall from 47p so hopefully they carry on. Will whack either £600 or £700 on them as I am only making 30p each month currently so worth the risk.


----------



## Dixondmn

LON:RBS - 36.2p!!!


----------



## brobbo

i think ive been quite lucky with these shares i bought at 34p and then sold at 50.1p then im just waiting for them to go below 34p and i shall be back on board


----------



## dean j

I'm very curious as to how this all works.

What sites are we using to keep an eye on these shares, and what companies are worth keeping an eye on? I can understand the RBS situation, but what companies are worth keeping an eye on?

Cheers for your help.

Could be a little money spinner from what you guys are talking about!


----------



## dazyaris

Take a look at this site www.lse.co.uk[/url
Don't think you...esearch on the company you want to invest in.


----------



## APK

Interesting comment about TW, a few months ago when they were under 10p I was given a tip by a client, as he had heard that the government were not prepared to see them sink and would bail them out if necessary, or more likely give them contracts to keep them going.
Just sold £20k of Barclays shares again today, hopefully buy back again tomorrow at a few pence less.....


----------



## freon warrior

I had a tip in a co. Frontier Mining (FML) a few weeks ago. Bought a few at 1p. Now 9.25. 
Happy boy now!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

freon warrior said:


> I had a tip in a co. Frontier Mining (FML) a few weeks ago. Bought a few at 1p. Now 9.25.
> Happy boy now!


HMM, WONDER WHAT THE LONG TERM IS ON THESE, OFF TO DO SOME REASEARCH NOW.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

The Detail Doctor said:


> HMM, WONDER WHAT THE LONG TERM IS ON THESE, OFF TO DO SOME REASEARCH NOW.


OK, bought 1000 @ 9.5p each, let's see them drop like a stone now.


----------



## dean j

Anyone else got any inside info? I'd like to get involved in this too!

I've got a tax rebait coming too, so i'd like to try with a slice of that money.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

PPA:thumb:

In at £0.0036, 5400 shares.


----------



## dean j

Who you buying them through mate? A couple pence rise would be lovely!!!


----------



## freon warrior

The Detail Doctor said:


> OK, bought 1000 @ 9.5p each, let's see them drop like a stone now.


There was a serious 'tree shake' at lunchtime today, my stop loss kicked in, but they came back a bit and I am now back in. An after close trade went through of £70,000! 
As always do your own research:thumb:


----------



## dean j

Who do you use for buying and selling freon?

Signed up with iii, but they gotta send me a some post before i can trade.

I needed to buy this afternoon, but couldn't


----------



## The Detail Doctor

freon warrior said:


> There was a serious 'tree shake' at lunchtime today


There certainly was, looks like some mm's wanted to cheapen the share price for a shortb period.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

dean j said:


> Who you buying them through mate? A couple pence rise would be lovely!!!


Halifax share dealing.


----------



## freon warrior

dean j said:


> Who do you use for buying and selling freon?
> 
> Signed up with iii, but they gotta send me a some post before i can trade.
> 
> I needed to buy this afternoon, but couldn't


I am with iii too. Good service and flexible.


----------



## APK

Has anyone found a realtime shareprice quoting service, most so called realtime are delayed by 15 minutes. The only one I have found is ADVFN, but they are £11.95 per month, otherwise they you need to keep reloading it.


----------



## APK

Don't forget to trade within a self select share ISA if you can as this will potentially save you capital gains tax, I put £3,600 in Feb, and £7,200 in april, the shares are now worth £21,000 so I would have had a taxable gain even if I re-bought (which I do, selling/buying back when they drop a few pence) Hopefully anyone buying now is nuying at the bottom of the market so will see some worthwhile gains in the future, protecting from tax makes sense.


----------



## freon warrior

APK said:


> Don't forget to trade within a self select share ISA if you can as this will potentially save you capital gains tax, I put £3,600 in Feb, and £7,200 in april, the shares are now worth £21,000 so I would have had a taxable gain even if I re-bought (which I do, selling/buying back when they drop a few pence) Hopefully anyone buying now is nuying at the bottom of the market so will see some worthwhile gains in the future, protecting from tax makes sense.


Very good advice.


----------



## TrIcK^

APK said:


> Don't forget to trade within a self select share ISA if you can as this will potentially save you capital gains tax, I put £3,600 in Feb, and £7,200 in april, the shares are now worth £21,000 so I would have had a taxable gain even if I re-bought (which I do, selling/buying back when they drop a few pence) Hopefully anyone buying now is nuying at the bottom of the market so will see some worthwhile gains in the future, protecting from tax makes sense.


Could you elaborate on this if possible please


----------



## APK

Any "profits" or capital gains you make on the sale of an asset will normally be liable to CGT, however you get an allowance of £10,100(for this year) so for me I would have already used up my "free" profits, as I tend to sell to realise my profits then buy back at a lower price, so on every trade I make from now on any profit I will have to pay 18% in tax. By trading within an ISA any gains are entirely tax free, providers will normally charge a fee for holding within an isa, but this is small compared to the tax advantages offered, I use Selftrade, who charge £12.50 per trade, not the cjeapest, but their systems are very good, and quick, so I can buy/sell knowing exactly what price I will get.

I also monitor my stocks on Shareprice.co.uk which is a free service and provides live streaming of prices (most other services are delayed by 15 minutes, which is no good when you are buying/selling with slim margins)

If you are interested, I can provide a link where we both get £50 if you open an account with them.


----------



## brobbo

i bought them at 43p so im ****ed till they hit 45p


----------



## APK

To be honest, I think RBS have done the spectacular bit in the last 4 months, I think it will be a while before they rise dramatically, if you are in for the long term then they will do ok, they have a lot yo do and pay back before they will start to rise, my money is with Barclays, they have not needed any support, and currently seem to be expanding in the east, and africa, which when things turn, I think will show some good returns.


----------



## King

I got £200 worth of Lloyds shares for 38p (discount rate as a family memeber works there) already at 68p, will wait till they've repaid their gov loan and then reap the rewards, winner!


----------



## sriturbo

APK said:


> Any "profits" or capital gains you make on the sale of an asset will normally be liable to CGT, however you get an allowance of £10,100(for this year) so for me I would have already used up my "free" profits, as I tend to sell to realise my profits then buy back at a lower price, so on every trade I make from now on any profit I will have to pay 18% in tax. By trading within an ISA any gains are entirely tax free, providers will normally charge a fee for holding within an isa, but this is small compared to the tax advantages offered, I use Selftrade, who charge £12.50 per trade, not the cjeapest, but their systems are very good, and quick, so I can buy/sell knowing exactly what price I will get.
> 
> I also monitor my stocks on Shareprice.co.uk which is a free service and provides live streaming of prices (most other services are delayed by 15 minutes, which is no good when you are buying/selling with slim margins)
> 
> If you are interested, I can provide a link where we both get £50 if you open an account with them.


what site/company can i open a ISA trading account and is there a monthly fee with them.


----------



## APK

I have been using selftrade.co.uk who are currently charging an annual fee of £25, but this will be going up to £40.50 (but you will get 3 free trades worth £37.50) again let me know and we can both get £50!


----------



## sriturbo

APK said:


> I have been using selftrade.co.uk who are currently charging an annual fee of £25, but this will be going up to £40.50 (but you will get 3 free trades worth £37.50) again let me know and we can both get £50!


very tempted on this, one more question is do you have to pay 12.50 each time you buy shares and sell them,

will PM you after i have my 10 posts


----------



## APK

Yes each trade is £12,50 (+1/2 % stampduty on purchases) I think it drops to about £7.50 once you have done 100 trades in a year.

If you want me to pm my details to you, let me know.


----------



## sriturbo

APK said:


> Yes each trade is £12,50 (+1/2 % stampduty on purchases) I think it drops to about £7.50 once you have done 100 trades in a year.
> 
> If you want me to pm my details to you, let me know.


yes, PM me some details and ill look into it mate,

thanks


----------



## tsw06

As above, it makes sense to use your full ISA allowance. I use TD Waterhouse for all of my dealing - there are no ISA admin fees if the ISA value is above £3600.


----------



## APK

What are trading fees? "there is no such thing as a free lunch" so they will likely recover the fees somewhere, also if the isa value is less than £3600, to be honest not much point using an ISA.


----------



## tsw06

I trade frequently so its £9.95, but normal rate is only £12.50.

Shielding as much as possible in ISAs is beneficial in the long run, even if its only £3600 to start with. In a few years you can build up a decent amount of capital which you can trade with, with no implications for the tax return.


----------



## mba

APK said:


> What are trading fees? "there is no such thing as a free lunch" so they will likely recover the fees somewhere, also if the isa value is less than £3600, to be honest not much point using an ISA.


If you use www.iii.co.uk you are charged £10 to buy + 0.5% commission + £10 to sell

Eg

You have £5000 you wish to invest in a stock at 7.25p (£0.0725)

Buying = £10
0.5% Commission = 24.83
Net Consideration = £4,965.16 (the amount they use to buy your shares)

=> 4965.16/0.0725 = *68,485 shares*

The actual value per share (your break even point) is

=> 5000 / 68,485 = 7.3p (£0.0730)

So if the share hit 10p (37% increase) you intial investment would be worth

=> (68,485 * 0.10) - £10 = *£6,838.5*

Conversely if the share price dropped by 37% to 4.6p you shares are now worth:

=> (68,485 * 0.046) - £10 = *£3,140*

_I have seen stock move big %'s in a few hours depending on what you are trading so be careful!!! All these figures are approximates :thumb:_


----------



## twoblacklines

mba said:


> If you use www.iii.co.uk you are charged £10 to buy + 0.5% commission + £10 to sell
> 
> Eg
> 
> You have £5000 you wish to invest in a stock at 7.25p (£0.0725)
> 
> Buying = £10
> 0.5% Commission = 24.83
> Net Consideration = £4,965.16 (the amount they use to buy your shares)
> 
> => 4965.16/0.0725 = *68,485 shares*
> 
> The actual value per share (your break even point) is
> 
> => 5000 / 68,485 = 7.3p (£0.0730)
> 
> So if the share hit 10p (37% increase) you intial investment would be worth
> 
> => (68,485 * 0.10) - £10 = *£6,838.5*
> 
> Conversely if the share price dropped by 37% to 4.6p you shares are now worth:
> 
> => (68,485 * 0.046) - £10 = *£3,140*
> 
> _I have seen stock move big %'s in a few hours depending on what you are trading so be careful!!! All these figures are approximates :thumb:_


If the + was to happen could you have £6838 sitting in your bank account at the end of the day, or does it take a few days to sell your shares ? Or do you have actually find a seller for your shares ? I have £1500 sitting around doing nothing...


----------



## freon warrior

twoblacklines said:


> If the + was to happen could you have £6838 sitting in your bank account at the end of the day, or does it take a few days to sell your shares ? Or do you have actually find a seller for your shares ? I have £1500 sitting around doing nothing...


If you have an account with iii or similar your online trade is instant, the cash would be there on your account to either withdraw or reinvest.


----------



## Eddy

Through advice of a friend I have set up a demo account with igmarkets and doing ok so far, but I believe its a £50in/£50out (if I go for a real account) which now looking some of these posts sound a bit high. Do most here use "iii" or does anyone use igmarkets?

any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## APK

do you mean £50 a trade? if so that is horrendous.


----------



## Eddy

yup, £50-in-50-out per trade. and thats a special offer after haggling, the guy who first mentioned it to me is paying £100-in-100-out


----------



## Bero

i've used iii for a few years, i've never had a problem, but have used their online help once, it works well, you are connected to someone within 30secs and can explain the problem on a MSN like chat window.

It's £10 for UK trades and £15 for international ones.


----------



## Serkie

For all those that jumped on the RBS shares low looks like they are going to crack 50p today.   

Maybe £1 a share by spring...


----------



## APK

I still see RBS as a bit risky, if they survive, then the shares will do well, if not, nationalisation in the same way as Northern rock was. over the last 6 months Barclays have easily out performed them, and I feel Barclays currently at £3.45 will be an easy £5 by Christmas (current profits are not too dissimilar to 2 years ago when they were nearly £8) If RBS can turn around then they too will be £3-4 within a couple of years


----------



## Slick 77

APK said:


> I still see RBS as a bit risky, if they survive, then the shares will do well, if not, nationalisation in the same way as Northern rock was. over the last 6 months Barclays have easily out performed them, and I feel Barclays currently at £3.45 will be an easy £5 by Christmas (current profits are not too dissimilar to 2 years ago when they were nearly £8) If RBS can turn around then they too will be £3-4 within a couple of years


interesting, I recently bought BARC at 299p on Monday, was thinking to bail at 350p but 500p by xmas sounds like its worth waiting for 

what do you think of LLOY? 150-200p by the end of the year?


----------



## APK

not a bad return then 15% in 3 days! 

Not sure about lloyds group, they are now a banking monster, but more traditional banking than Barclays, if they can turn it around, they have the potential to make collosal profits, but they seem intent on running Halifax down, making them run the Lloyds way, ie very staid and cautious.

I must add my views are only as an amateur, I have worked for Barclays in the past, and I now place business with lenders now, so see a different side to things.


----------



## bilabonic

Up 25k so far on Barc, rbs, lloyds, yell. Just going leave them as used my CGT limit this year.

Happy Days.


----------



## APK

bilabonic said:


> Up 25k so far on Barc, rbs, lloyds, yell. Just going leave them as used my CGT limit this year.
> 
> Happy Days.


Nice problem to have, but you should have ISA'd them.


----------



## freon warrior

Could be an interesting day. Happy I held onto my Barclays stake.


----------



## APK

RBS just anounced they made a small profit.


----------



## freon warrior

_LONDON, Aug 7 (Reuters) - State-owned Royal Bank of Scotland posted a one billion pound ($1.7 billion) loss in the first-half of the year, hit by 7.5 billion pounds of bad debts, and named a new finance director to boost turnaround efforts. _


----------



## Dubbed

My Barc shares are doing well but my RBS shares have dropped quite a bit since last night!!


----------



## Slick 77

Dubbed said:


> My Barc shares are doing well but my RBS shares have dropped quite a bit since last night!!


its the best time to buy some more :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Nice work on the earnings folks! Back in with Barclays yesterday, absolutely sure that 500p is achievable in the relative short term.

Good decision not to go back in with RBS yesterday, nice healthy drop in the share price today.

I still believe RBS is a good investment in the 5 year time frame, but short term I just can't see them doing much for a few years. I just can't see the price going much above 70p due to the triggering of a govt sell off of RBS shares.


----------



## freon warrior

I am still in Barc, well over 100% up.


----------



## b9rgo1234

I hope we can see over 70p soon, im holding 11800 shares, costing me £11300 aprox, im needing over £1 to see a profit. Ive made good money from YELL, but never got into BARC due to fear of the banking sector. ( regretting that move)
Well, we just need to sit this one out i think.


----------



## Slick 77

^ hang in there mate

what are people's opinions on YELL? still worth buying into as its around 30p at the moment?


----------



## Trist

Am I too late?, I've tried lloyds, rbs & baclays and it says full on Hoodless Brennan,


----------



## b9rgo1234

When i bought YELL they were just over 20p, and sold at 28, so turned a not bad profit. At 30p they may still be worth a punt for the long term but im not advising either way.However, i was making money from Yell a few months ago when they were over 60p. 
Only invest money you can afford to lose thought! and do plenty research before you buy!


----------



## Slick 77

b9rgo1234 said:


> When i bought YELL they were just over 20p, and sold at 28, so turned a not bad profit. At 30p they may still be worth a punt for the long term but im not advising either way.However, i was making money from Yell a few months ago when they were over 60p.
> Only invest money you can afford to lose thought! and do plenty research before you buy!


thanks :thumb:

I am also deciding whether to buy Citigroup on the NYSE or Virgin Blue on the ASX


----------



## Slick 77

Trist said:


> Am I too late?, I've tried lloyds, rbs & baclays and it says full on Hoodless Brennan,


i'm not sure what you mean? you should be able to put a limit order for any of those shares during the weekend online with Hoodless.


----------



## Trist

I says FULL next to them. I'll try again now.


----------



## Slick 77

b9rgo1234 said:


> I hope we can see over 70p soon, im holding 11800 shares, costing me £11300 aprox, im needing over £1 to see a profit. Ive made good money from YELL, but never got into BARC due to fear of the banking sector. ( regretting that move)
> Well, we just need to sit this one out i think.


found this discussion online, you maybe onto a winner with your investment this time next year but you have to take these discussions with a pinch of salt!

http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.11248216/browse_thread/thread/8ec12f25c6cc01ec


----------



## b9rgo1234

Slick 77 said:


> found this discussion online, you maybe onto a winner with your investment this time next year but you have to take these discussions with a pinch of salt!
> 
> http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.11248216/browse_thread/thread/8ec12f25c6cc01ec


To see those kind of prices again would be great. Its just a waiting game until then tho. :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr

what do people think of thomas cook group? they at 219p at the moment last five days thats down from 240p and had a 6mont peak at 280p

i missed the rbs hype as i had my money tied up in a notice account. 

im new to trading but been watching for a while this is all towards a house deposit


----------



## Eddy

gotamintvtr said:


> what do people think of thomas cook group? they at 219p at the moment last five days thats down from 240p and had a 6mont peak at 280p
> 
> i missed the rbs hype as i had my money tied up in a notice account.
> 
> im new to trading but been watching for a while this is all towards a house deposit


Don't gamble with money you can't afford to lose, thats all I can advise


----------



## APK

have a look at this link for a starting point, seem to remember there was some serious bad news about them a few months ago, although looking at their shareprice, maybe not?

http://www.google.co.uk/finance?q=thomas+cook+group


----------



## gotamintvtr

cheers for the advice. im not going to gamble with a lot. going to just use 500pounds. ive worked a few overtime shifts this month to allow me to try this out. like i say i been watching for some time now with interest.


----------



## APK

Problem with doing small amounts is that the returns are minimal, to buy and sell will probably cost you £25, so thats a 5% increase you will have to get just to break even.


----------



## gotamintvtr

ok cheers for the advice. maybe ill do some more overtime to give myself some extra. would 1k be ok to start with?


----------



## APK

Again charges would account for a relatively large percentage, and again if you are having to work overtime for the money, do you really want to risk it?


----------



## freon warrior

gotamintvtr said:


> ok cheers for the advice. maybe ill do some more overtime to give myself some extra. would 1k be ok to start with?


Might be worth using portfolio builder with iii.

http://www.iii.co.uk/sharedealing/?type=portfolio


----------



## ant_s

help please! im on iii at the moment and joining in and :

Please select the type of Share Dealing account you would like to open 
Share Dealing Account 
Self-Select Stocks & Shares ISA 
Apply for a Self-Invested Personal Pension (SIPP) 

which one do i want?


----------



## Slick 77

ant_s said:


> help please! im on iii at the moment and joining in and :
> 
> Please select the type of Share Dealing account you would like to open
> Share Dealing Account
> Self-Select Stocks & Shares ISA
> Apply for a Self-Invested Personal Pension (SIPP)
> 
> which one do i want?


if you want a normal share account go for the Share dealing account

If you want tax free account, as long as you haven't used up your allowance for this year then go for the ISA

otherwise if you are after a pension, select the last one


----------



## freon warrior

_Who is Portfolio Builder suitable for?

Portfolio Builder is ideal for people starting out investing or who want to take their first steps towards building a portfolio of shares for their long-term future.
Show answersClose

Or for people who simply want to trade with low commissions. Investing via Portfolio Builder can be a good way of getting comfortable with buying stocks and shares. The £1.50 commission makes it more affordable to invest smaller amounts of money, as the lower commission means it cuts less severely into any profits you might make. It also makes it more cost-effective to invest in a variety of companies or sectors, which is a good way to spread your risk.

Making regular payments over a sustained period of time also helps your investments to smooth out the highs and lows of the market - meaning you have to worry less about 'the right time to buy'. Do remember though, the value of your shares can go up and down, and that you may not get back the amount you invested.

As with all financial products, Portfolio Builder may not be right for everyone. Some frequent traders, particularly day traders, insist on buying shares on certain dates and with particular prices. Our regular service with its low £10 commission is more likely to suit these people. However, with a Portfolio Builder plan you can still make individual types of trades in addition to your monthly investment.

Portfolio Builder is therefore ideal for people who are looking to invest regular amounts into stocks and shares in order to build up a portfolio of investments for the future and who want to take advantage of very low commissions._

This is a good way for beginners to start.


----------



## gotamintvtr

that sounds pretty good. but what id like to ask is you obviously have t put a regular amount in wich i dont mind but one it goes in do you have to buy the shares once it goes in

so for example

i pay 300pound a month in to the account on the 1st each month then i have to assign that to a particular company when it goes in or can it be left to build up for say 2months if there is nothing that looks promising?


----------



## freon warrior

Let me do a bit more research.


----------



## freon warrior

Ok looks quite straight forward, but you are restricted to trading just 4 days a month. Looks like you can build up some funds, then trade on your chosen dates.

_ With a Portfolio Builder plan you choose one of four calendar dates on which to trade each month. We then collect everyone's requests and make bulk trades, allowing us to pass commission savings on to you. It is as simple as that.

When you set up your plan you select both a subscription date (when the money leaves your bank account) and a trading date. You will also choose the amount you want to invest each month and where you want to invest it. From then on the trades will be made automatically on a monthly basis.

The important advantage of Portfolio Builder is its flexibility - change where and how much you invest at any time, stop and start the plan whenever you like, and even suspend a monthly payment if you have other financial priorities. It is a truly flexible way to build up a portfolio of investments, while taking advantage of low commissions_


----------



## freon warrior

Portfolio Builder link. http://www.iii.co.uk/sharedealing/?type=portfolio


----------



## gotamintvtr

thanks for that info much appreciated. might give a go for a couple of months just to see how it goes.


----------

